# Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

On the street glow package it says that if installing a higher wattage bulb, check the relay because of the increased amperage. Well, last year my dad tried putting some 100W H3's in and one ended up blowing. I have 4 100W H7's and 2 100W H3's for my headlight assembly...do I need to do anything with the relay, such as get a better one??


----------



## BlahBoy (Jan 31, 2004)

That's a lot of power...
How many relays are you using? Perhaps you should split the load over a few separate relays.


----------



## SlickG60 (Aug 6, 2001)

Shoot me an IM we can help you out with a simple relay setup.
Steve
P56


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (SlickG60)*

Shot ya an i/m slick, but anyways, it's all stock I guess. I just wanted some xenon lighting and the bulbs, which are streetglow H3's and Farenheit H7's are 100w. I have no idea about relays or wiring the stuff or whatever...


----------



## BlahBoy (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_I just wanted some xenon lighting

So, you couldn't afford HID, and got a bunch of ultra high wattage halogen bulbs?
In addition to wiring and relay issues, be very careful that all the heat doesn't cook your headlight housings!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (SAVwKO)*

I'd install a relay for each circuit - lows, highs, and fogs. Wire back to a fuse on the battery and I'd make sure to upgrade the ground connections too.
There's good information at Daniel Stern Lighting.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (dennisgli)*

Well I had 100W 9007 bulbs in my 1995 Ranger's headlights and I never had any issues at all. So this experience tells me that I'd be fine, however now I'm using 4 more bulbs and yea...I don't know. I want something I can just do myself to make it safe, otherwise I'll take my chances, and if a bulb blows, I'll replace them with those Silverstar 50W bulbs for actual brightness.
Oh yea, I'm not gonna spend a whole lot for HID's, especially if those broke and I'd be broke from replacing a bulb. I just want the look euro look right now. I got my whole life to put HID's in a car or buy a car with HID's.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (SAVwKO)*

Check Nater's website - it has some good info about relays/diagrams.
http://www.geocities.com/nfe100/


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_On the street glow package it says that if installing a higher wattage bulb, check the relay because of the increased amperage. Well, last year my dad tried putting some 100W H3's in and one ended up blowing. I have 4 100W H7's and 2 100W H3's for my headlight assembly...do I need to do anything with the relay, such as get a better one??

We have all the relay versions in STOCK now will be posting pics and prices ASAP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (Cullen)*

Might wanna buuy some ecodes.. your gonna melt your lenses


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_Might wanna buuy some ecodes.. your gonna melt your lenses

Never melted my lenses in my ranger and my friend has never melted them in his '03 Eclipse. If anything bad happens, I'll just use those silverstar lights that are 50W.


----------



## mister (Jun 1, 2004)

cullen sent you an email about bulbs for my 04 gti.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_Might wanna buuy some ecodes.. your gonna melt your lenses


Lenses do not melt but the headlight internals might get damaged, and in todays cars there is no real difference if you have ecodes or not in respect to overwattage bulbs!


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (SAVwKO)*

A lot of people have had damaged wires and headlights as a result of installing 100w. I disrecommend it.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (TRBO-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRBO-GTI* »_A lot of people have had damaged wires and headlights as a result of installing 100w.

I'd really like to see some first hand knowledge of this - including what specifically was damaged. I'm not saying that it couldn't happen but I ran 100watt bulbs in my last car and didn't have a problem - but I installed a relay and heavier wiring. I did have my headlight switch fail - but that was when I was running stock bulbs!
So if any of these "lot of people" are around I'd sure like to hear about their experience.


----------



## BlahBoy (Jan 31, 2004)

I think he means damage resulting from running 100W with stock switches and wiring.
Basic electrical knowledge is enough to know that running lots of amps through small wires is a bad idea...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (BlahBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlahBoy* »_
Basic electrical knowledge is enough to know that running lots of amps through small wires is a bad idea...

But it's not a bad idea because a 100watt light bulb draws so much power that it is going to damage a 16AWG wire - right?


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
I'd really like to see some first hand knowledge of this - including what specifically was damaged. I'm not saying that it couldn't happen but I ran 100watt bulbs in my last car and didn't have a problem - but I installed a relay and heavier wiring. I did have my headlight switch fail - but that was when I was running stock bulbs!
So if any of these "lot of people" are around I'd sure like to hear about their experience.

I've been a member of these boards for three years and I cannot count the posts I've read of people running higher wattage bulbs *on stock wiring, yes* that have either melted their wiring harness, or some headlight internals. 
I'm sorry I don't remember all the specifics. But it was enough to convince me not to do it.


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
I'd really like to see some first hand knowledge of this - including what specifically was damaged. 
So if any of these "lot of people" are around I'd sure like to hear about their experience.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=994382
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1166497
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1071209
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=994378
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=468266 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=450470
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=280182
That's from a 2 minute search using the keyword "melted".


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (TRBO-GTI)*

Alrighty...first of all I never got an email, send to [email protected]
So I installed all new lights now, every bulb in the headlight housing, the blinkers, bumper lights, rear blinkers, and reverse bulbs are all blue/xenon. It looks damn good too!
I have absolutely very little knowledge about wiring and all that jazz, so, would it be smart to just go to like Auto Zone or somewhere and buy 3 relays, one for highs, lows, and fogs, and then take it somewhere that can wire it all up? What brand relays or whatever should I get. Something cheap that will hold up to the 100W's is all I'm looking for.
I read that one post and the guy said after 2 months his was fried, so I have some time


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (SAVwKO)*

with high Wattage bulbs I would suggest good relay (bosch) and 12ga. wires for power and 12 or 10 ga. for ground!... For my setup this is what I use, I know that this is overkill, but I am a freak!


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (QcGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QcGTI* »_with high Wattage bulbs I would suggest good relay (bosch) and 12ga. wires for power and 12 or 10 ga. for ground!... For my setup this is what I use, I know that this is overkill, but I am a freak!









Ok, so all I have to do is buy ONE bosch relay and some 12ga. wire and my local sound shop could wire it up and install it? Or do I need one relay for each 100W bulb pair, i.e., fogs, brights, lows?


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (SAVwKO)*

I would suggest SPST relay with TWO 87 terminal for each headlamps (NOT one 87 and one 87a). If you cant find them go there: http://www.waytekwire.com/ 
installation with SPST relays is much more easier because you need less soldering, you just have to bring power with 12ga. to the relay and again 12ga. or 14 ga. from each 87 terminal to the headlamps. Also for the ground like I said in my previous post you should use 10 ga. directly grounded to the battery negative terminal!


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (QcGTI)*

and dont forget the fuses! it's very important with 100w bulbs!


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (QcGTI)*

Christ, I'm not understanding all this! Is there a conversion kit out there that has all this stuff and you just install the parts? Hell I'm about to just take it somewhere and be like, hey, fix this so I don't fry anything...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
So I installed all new lights now, every bulb in the headlight housing, the blinkers, bumper lights, rear blinkers, and reverse bulbs are all blue/xenon. It looks damn good too!

What bulbs did you install - manyfacturer, model, type?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (dennisgli)*

Farenheit H7's for lows and highs
Streetglow H3's for fogs
APC for the 194's in the headlight, bumper lights, and blinkers
APC for the 3157 in the front turnsignal
APC for the 1156 in the reverse lights and rear turnsignals


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (TRBO-GTI)*

So I looked through the examples given (thanks for digging them up!):

_Quote »_
994382 - 03 Jetta - 100watt - bulb socket/wire melted
1166497 - Jetta - Euro Designz ??watt - bulb socket/wire melted
1071209 - Jetta - "hyper whites" ??watt - bulb socket/wire melted
994378 - same as 994382
468266 - 99 Jetta - plasmaindustries ??watt - bulb socket/wire melted
450470 - 02 Jetta - 80/85 100/130 watt - bulb socket/wire melted
280182 - 01 Jetta - plasma white - bulb socket/wire melted


In a few cases people said that they were running higher wattage bulbs - but not all. The interesting thing is that they were all Jettas and it seemed that the failures were all in the same place - the socket/wires connecting to the back of the bulb. It seemed like people were running stock headlights - eg. no E-codes - so a possible conclusion is that this is a problem with 9007 bulbs/sockets. I didn't see any references to wiring melting outside of the headlights, plastic lenses melting, reflectors melting, switches failing, etc.
On the Daniel Stern Lighting web page he says, "Please do not ask for overwattage 9004, 9005, 9006 or 9007 bulbs; they are unsafe and not for sale." This supports the a conclusion that overwattage 9007 bulbs are prone to failure in the Jetta.
I'm not saying that overwattage bulbs won't increase the likelihood of various failures. If there is a weak point in the electrical or lighting design then increasing the bulb wattage will just cause more stress on that point. I ran 100watt bulbs (H4) on my prior car and had no problems. I'm planning on replacing my current headlignts with Hella E-codes, rewiring, and adding relays this fall. And run the same 55/100watt H4 bulbs. One of my questions was whether I should run new wires all the way to the bulb or whether I could reuse the socket/wires that were inside the new headlight. I was planning on checking out the wire guage in the lights when I got them. And I will certainly check things closely now that it seems this is a weak point - at least with 9007s.
_I don't like US DOT headlights; I don't like tinted "hyper plasma white" bulbs; I don't like 9007 bulbs - I don't even like HIDs!!! But I think higher wattage high beams are great when properly installed._



_Modified by dennisgli at 5:36 PM 6-27-2004_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Is there a conversion kit out there that has all this stuff and you just install the parts? Hell I'm about to just take it somewhere and be like, hey, fix this so I don't fry anything...

There's good info' on installing relays at Daniel Stern Lighting - read that and decide of you or more electrically inclinded friend could do the installation. It isn't as easy as "plugging things in" but there are kits that may make it more convenient. I'm not sure where it would be best to go get it done for you - car stereo shop - or maybe a mechanic that specializes in electrical systems?
But also note that adding relays is not going to keep you from melting your headlights. If the bulbs are getting too hot for the headlights then improving the wiring and adding relays is just going to make them hotter! Let us know what you do and if you have any problems.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (dennisgli)*

Well, I had 100W 9007's in my ranger and had no problems...
It seems that as of now with those 100Wers in my GTI, I'm kinda in the middle ground. Very little risk of melting the headlight housing(my ranger and my friends eclipse have never melted anything, doubt it will in here), and some risk of the wires or relay getting messed up.
You know, I'm just gonna stick this thing out and see what happens. I have no worry of the headlights melting and if so, it'll be an excuse to buy angel eyes. If something with the wiring or relays go, they're dirt cheap and I check it out if it happens. My prior experience with these bulbs tells me that I'm fine. Every car is different, and if all those examples you just gave were Jettas with 9007 bulbs, I have a little less to worry about since I have H7's and H3's.
Feel free to continue posting cuz we're gettting some good info.


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Installing 100W headlight bulbs and fogs...question about the relay (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_So I looked through the examples given (thanks for digging them up!):

In a few cases people said that they were running higher wattage bulbs - but not all. The interesting thing is that they were all Jettas and it seemed that the failures were all in the same place - the socket/wires connecting to the back of the bulb. It seemed like people were running stock headlights - eg. no E-codes - so a possible conclusion is that this is a problem with 9007 bulbs/sockets. I didn't see any references to wiring melting outside of the headlights, plastic lenses melting, reflectors melting, switches failing, etc.
On the Daniel Stern Lighting web page he says, "Please do not ask for overwattage 9004, 9005, 9006 or 9007 bulbs; they are unsafe and not for sale." This supports the a conclusion that overwattage 9007 bulbs are prone to failure in the Jetta.
I'm not saying that overwattage bulbs won't increase the likelihood of various failures. If there is a weak point in the electrical or lighting design then increasing the bulb wattage will just cause more stress on that point. I ran 100watt bulbs (H4) on my prior car and had no problems. I'm planning on replacing my current headlignts with Hella E-codes, rewiring, and adding relays this fall. And run the same 55/100watt H4 bulbs. One of my questions was whether I should run new wires all the way to the bulb or whether I could reuse the socket/wires that were inside the new headlight. I was planning on checking out the wire guage in the lights when I got them. And I will certainly check things closely now that it seems this is a weak point - at least with 9007s.
_I don't like US DOT headlights; I don't like tinted "hyper plasma white" bulbs; I don't like 9007 bulbs - I don't even like HIDs!!! But I think higher wattage high beams are great when properly installed._
_Modified by dennisgli at 12:49 PM 6-27-2004_

Pretty good observations! I am not a pro at wattage & its effects on the supporting plastic pieces of your car headlights. I merely wanted to warn people that I have read many, many horror stories with people upgrading their bulbs without the proper technical knowledge or any ideas of the possible consequences. 
You seem to have it all lined up properly - good for you. You could post a DIY thread to help other vortexers. 
But I think that if you are going to do any lighting modifications such as putting non-stock, low-quality bulbs in there, you are the sole responsible for any consequences it might have.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

While the actual headlight housing or reflector may NOT melt, the reflective coating around that bulb ON THE REFLECTOR could, causing a lack of light on the road that could be very dangerous and of course, would make your lamps worthless.
And make sure you wire up a relay (as someone else said) for each circuit. Do not wire up one relay for highs and lows and fogs, etc...
If you go overwatt then use a relay with it's dedicated circuit or similar.
vr32 posted a link to my website up top and I appreciate that...
http://www.nateengel.com redirects you to the above-mentioned site.
Sift thru it til you find the relay info, read it b/c it's tried and true on my HID-equipped car and will be good for your halogens as well.
Later,


----------

